# Problème dualboot osx - ubuntu



## l4crim (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai un petit soucis suite à la mise à jour vers El Capitan.
J'ai un macbook air de 2015 avec osx et ubuntu en dualboot, jusqu'à présent j'utilisais refind comme boot manager.
Mais malheureusement j'ai l'impression que refind n'est pas compatible avec El Capitan, refind ne s'affiche pas du tout au démarrage.
Avez vous une idée du problème?
Merci


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2015)

Il faut le re-déclarer.
Je viens de mettre à jour mon MBA sur lequel est installé eOS.

Pour revoir le choix de démarrage sur rEFInd j'ai relancé son script "enable.sh" (qui fait un _bless_ (une bénédiction...) du module de démarrage de rEFInd).

[[Mais je ne sais pas si cette commande seule suffit : de fait j'ai fait plusieurs manipulations groupées pour revenir plus ou moins à l'état d'avant El Capitan... Ils me saoulent chez Apple !]]


----------



## l4crim (3 Octobre 2015)

Merci de ta réponse.
J'ai tenté de relancer plusieurs fois le script d'installation (install.sh) mais sans succès.

J'ai un message d'erreur, le voici:

_Not running as root; attempting to elevate privileges via sudo....
ShimSource is none
Installing rEFInd on OS X....
Installing rEFInd to the partition mounted at /Volumes/ESP
Found rEFInd installation in /Volumes/ESP/EFI/BOOT; upgrading it.
Found suspected Linux partition(s); installing ext4fs driver.
Installing driver for ext4 (ext4_x64.efi)
Copied rEFInd binary files

Notice: Backed up existing icons directory as icons-backup.
Existing refind.conf file found; copying sample file as refind.conf-sample
to avoid overwriting your customizations.

Could not set boot device property: 0xe00002bc

WARNING: If you have an Advanced Format disk, *DO NOT* attempt to check the
bless status with 'bless --info', since this is known to cause disk corruption
on some systems!!


ALERT:
Installation has completed, but problems were detected. Review the output for
error messages and take corrective measures as necessary. You may need to
re-run this script or install manually before rEFInd will work._


----------



## l4crim (3 Octobre 2015)

Problème résolu.
La solution est ici: http://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-os-x-el-capitan.1266602/page-28#post-12938653


----------

